# Do You Like Coconut Water?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It was quite refreshing, I had coconut water for the first time (or that I could remember) last week. Do you like coconut water to drink?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't particularly like coconut water, but I love coconut milk and I often cook with it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> I don't particularly like coconut water, but I love coconut milk and I often cook with it.


And coconut with chocolate around it.


----------



## Esterhazy (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes I like it, it mixes well with other fruits, drinks.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Pugg said:


> And coconut with chocolate around it.


Oh, yes...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Oh, yes...


Lots of it please :wave:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I never even heard of coconut water. Another symptom of a wasted life.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Never had it, although I've had coconut-flavored _rum_ before. I liked that, but in general I don't like coconut stuff.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes! A lifesaver. Two fresh coconuts will cure the worst hangover. I speak from experience. Also good for dehydration and food poisoning.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

SimonTemplar said:


> Yes! A lifesaver. Two fresh coconuts will cure the worst hangover. I speak from experience. Also good for dehydration and food poisoning.


Good advice thanks!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

With ot Without the Coconut?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I like pina coladas


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I never even heard of coconut water. Another symptom of a wasted life.


Neither have I, but I mostly hate coconut, specially desiccated. Yuk!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

LezLee said:


> Neither have I, but I mostly hate coconut, specially desiccated. Yuk!


Consuming coconut can clog one's arteries over time, from what I've read.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

I like coconut milk... :3 but not coconut water.


----------



## vesteel (Feb 3, 2018)

the water on green coconut is great when cold


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

As much and as often as possible, so long as it is fresh from the coconut or as near as possible, without further processing. Same goes for any fruit (or nut ... I'm going to get in trouble for that) juices I consume.

Who the Gottlob Frick pasteurises orange juice, for Bach's sake?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I used to really like Coconut Water, I'm just a millennial like that......my favorite brand was ZOLA....I could drink that every day. Trader Joe's REFRIGERATED coconut water in the little bottle is good as well. I used to have coconut water out of the coconut but my uncle says the owner of that place is a ******** so I don't go there anymore.

However, maybe 9 months or so ago I had a dream, and at some point in the dream I received a "Coconut Warning" (there was really no context or information besides the Coconut Warning). Since then I've stopped drinking coconut water out of concern regarding the Coconut Warning.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Coconuts and their palm trees kill people every year. What other fruit does such a thing. They are evil so heed the Coconut Warning.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
but also save peoples lives. It's used to subsitute human plasma in emergencies. Good for topping up your electrolytes too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I know that coconut is bad for you. I read that on the Bach cover of a Batman comic book.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I got into drinking coconut water years ago when I was doing Bikram Yoga 5 days a week (90 minute class done in 105 deg F with 50% humidity....sweating was profuse). Great for replacing lost electrolytes and lost water.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

everytime i see or hear a reference to electrolites i think of Mike Judge's Idiocracy...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

electrolites, its that something that's in Batteries and human hibernation  bet Elon Musk will be into that next 

anyone wanna go halves in a startup............


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My house is filled with electrolytes, thanks to Thomas Alva Edison. It was a fine switch from 
gasolytes.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You guys are doing it all wrong:

Put the lime in the coconut and drink it all up.

Try it!!


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, pure or mixed, I like it!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like anything coconut, not just the flesh and the water - Bounty bars (especially the dark chocolate ones), Malibu (with cold milk), creamed coconut (great on hot curry) etc. In fact, my last mattress was stuffed with coconut fibre.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I used to buy "Mounds Bars", made by "Peter Paul"- a coconut center surrounded by milk chocolate. The good old days!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I used to buy "Mounds Bars", made by "Peter Paul"- a coconut center surrounded by milk chocolate. The good old days!


Sometimes you feel like a nut. Sometimes you don't. Which one is it going to be?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Sometimes you feel like a nut. Sometimes you don't. Which one is it going to be?


I never liked "Almond Joy" as much as "Mounds". The nuts spoiled the coconut taste 4 me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

So many good candy bars to choose from: Milky Way, Three Musketeers, Clark Bars, etc;


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> So many good candy bars to choose from: Milky Way, Three Musketeers, Clark Bars, etc;


What, you don't like the Kinder Happy Hippo bar? Don't mind it's odd mammalian looks, I heard it tastes Wunderbar. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinder_Happy_Hippo


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Over the last 20-30 years various companies have shown great talent for phasing out great chocolate bars which were popular and keeping certain ones which are so boring.

_Banjo_ (which contained toasted coconut) and _Cabana_ (which contained coconut and cherry in dark chocolate, slurp slurp...) should be still with us.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> Over the last 20-30 years various companies have shown great talent for phasing out great chocolate bars which were popular and keeping certain ones which are so boring.
> 
> _Banjo_ (which contained toasted coconut) and _Cabana_ (which contained coconut and cherry in dark chocolate, slurp slurp...) should be still with us.


Well, I see how you'd post in the _Would the world be better off without Banjo's?_ thread!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> So many good candy bars to choose from: Milky Way, Three Musketeers, Clark Bars, etc;


and Wagon Wheels


----------

